# bleach



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Welp...its a popular substrates...these days more than ever.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I just buy regular bleach without added smell.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Did you see the other thread from about 4 & 6 mos ago, when they also noticed the change? Lots of cleaners are now mentioning whether or not they disinfect.









DIY Home Improvement Forum







www.diychatroom.com













buying a decent bleach


So for a while for general purpose use or getting rid of stains in whites, I've used Chlorox, but today I had a good old smell and it doesn't actually have that really strong bleach smell ? just labeled as "concentrated" which by itself means nothing, I noticed it was pretty runny and not very...




www.diychatroom.com


----------

